# Buch Regelm mit simatic



## Sitop (22 März 2011)

Hallo hätte jemand Interresse am Buch "Regeln mit Simatic" von Jürgen Müller?
Habe es bei Ebay reingesetzt.Also wenn ihr Lust habt bietet mit.
Es handelt sich um die 1 Auflage.
Gruß Sitop


----------



## StareR (25 März 2011)

Gib mir Infos wegen dem Buch.


----------



## Sitop (25 März 2011)

*Infos*

Was möchtest du wissen?

Das Buch ist von Jürgen Müller "Regeln mit Simatic"
Es handelt sich um die erste Auflage aus 2000 vom Siemens Verlag

Inhalt:
- Regler im Prozess
- Planung von Regelungen mit Simatic S7
- Aktoren und Sensoren
- Darstellung von Regelungen
- Betriebsarten und Funktionen von Regelungen
- Regelungsstrukturen
- Aufruf von Softwarereglern in der SPS
- Inbetriebnahme von Prozessreglern

Wenn du sonst noch etwas wissen willst einfach fragen
Gruß


----------

